# zenith pedal bike



## mutt (Jun 22, 2009)

I have an old pedal bike I am trying to find out information about ,can anybody tell me anything about it.ie.age ,value,available parts etc. IT has a plate on the front that has a star on it and it says zenith marshall wells,it is a mens bike,the seat has springs,and the chain & sprockets are not typical style.any information would be greatly appreciated.THANKS-mutt


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 22, 2009)

*Like This?*

this is my 1925 or so Zenith 'two bar speed model'














hope this helps


----------



## mutt (Jun 24, 2009)

*zenith*

thank you,my bike has kinda the same look,double bar.the part that holds the handlebar on mine is cast steel , and the top bar from neck to where rear tire bolts on is one continuous arc.I will try to post some pics for you to look at.ps.-as you can tell by my description I dont know alot about bikes thanks -DEAN


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice original paint bike!  Nice find!  I'm sure "Classicriders" can shed some light on it, but it looks to me to be a D.P. Harris built bike, Rollfast was there most recognized name.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Oldbikes!  My pics are an 'old bike' to the forum

CR posted some catalog pages a year or so ago when I got it



http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3880&highlight=Zenith

Maybe Classic Riders can dig up something when you get pics up Mutt

BTW  Military Monarks thread on posting pics is super helpful if you haven't read it yet


----------



## mutt (Jul 1, 2009)

*zenith marshall wells bike*

my e-mail is rdean5905@charter.net if somebody would like pics i can e-mail them to you if you send me your e-mail address THANKS mutt.ps. I think I am going to sell this bike if anyone is interested let me know


----------

